# 860



## Pat2213 (Oct 10, 2021)

I have a Ford 860 tractor.( Figured this was a good place to ask this question. ) before I got the tractor someone cut the key switch out. The tractor will turn over but not start. I have a toggle switch I could put on but I’m not sure where the wires are to connect. Is there a way to bypass this? Any help would b great


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Good Morning Pat, welcome to the forum. 

I would buy a proper keyswitch, and fix it right. If this tractor is a gasser, you need a wire to provide power to the coil. Does your tractor have the original 6V positive ground system, or has it been converted to 12V negative ground?


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Here's an inexpensive keyswitch to fit an Ford 800 series tractor. $10-$15.


----------

